# Radio show



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok for all the people who wanted a little more after the mix I posted, you can listen to me live right now drive time on SubJam 104.7 round London or via the web at www.SubJam.com

it's house music by the way


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

By some miracle (I worked out what a .pls file is!) you're playing in the office right now. Makes a nice change from Radio 2. 

(iTunes knows what .pls files are, I just learnt.)


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Wots happend to your voice - not like I remember - is it your DJ accent ?(gone a bit westwood) :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

LOL, its a bit of a shoe string set up in there studio, give me a decent condenser mic and il sound better


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

james_b, you're on live here in Luxembourg 
cheers mate


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

shabba said:


> james_b, you're on live here in Luxembourg
> cheers mate


Quality i was going international  :thumb:


----------

